# Did You Hear About Pluto?: A Betta Journal



## ChipBarGirl (Apr 17, 2014)

Hey all! I am not new to Bettas (or even fish for the matter) but I'd like to write about the Life and Times of my very special Betta, MC Clap Your Hands. 

I brought MC home just over a week ago and he has the most personality of any Betta I've ever seen! He loves his silk plant and hiding behind his heater, but he hates his next-door-neighbor (the Aloe plant) and looking at apricot filling (can't put the container anywhere near his tank!). Right now he is in a 5.5 gallon with a Grreat Choice 15 watt heater, a Top Fin filter, natural gravel and a silk plant. I am going to be adding to his aquarium and turning it into a planted tank. I am thinking about getting him a "companion" of sorts, maybe an African Dwarf Frog or Fiddler Crab. I'll post pictures of him when I'm able to, he is just too much!! <3


----------



## ChipBarGirl (Apr 17, 2014)

MC is doing well! I've had him for almost two weeks already! He flared for the first time a few days ago and wow is he gorgeous!! <3 I'll add some pictures, does anyone have any ideas on his color? I believe he is just a Veil Tail. 

I am planning on turning his aquarium into a planted tank. Does anyone have have recommendations for hardy "beginner" plants that Betta's enjoy? I am also thinking about getting an African Dwarf Frog, do they have any preferences for plants? I'd like to put driftwood in as a nice centerpiece. I am very excited!  

Here he is with his bubble nest (sorry about the flash!)









This is his silk plant he has in the right now


----------



## ChipBarGirl (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm sorry, still trying to figure this all out! I'll just post the links for the pictures  

Picture 1
http://s1271.photobucket.com/user/ChipBarGirl19/media/Mobile Uploads/image.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1

Picture 2
http://s1271.photobucket.com/user/ChipBarGirl19/media/Mobile Uploads/image-1.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## ChipBarGirl (Apr 17, 2014)

So I picked up some substrate, Leaf Zone and Dwarf Hairgrass. I set everything up and it looks awesome! I'll post some pictures when I'm able to. MC absolutely loves the new decorations, he's too funny  I can't wait to add to the tank!!


----------



## ChipBarGirl (Apr 17, 2014)

I went to Petco today to get a small piece of driftwood for MC's tank and I found the perfect piece! I boiled it several times and let it cool and it is now in his tank; it looks amazing! I moved the Dwarf Hairgrass near it and I was surprised to find small runners already appearing  Here's a picture of the tank: 
http://s1271.photobucket.com/user/ChipBarGirl19/media/Mobile Uploads/image-10.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3
And here is MC, he is just so gorgeous and I am in love with him! He is so sassy! 
http://s1271.photobucket.com/user/ChipBarGirl19/media/Mobile Uploads/image-11.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2

While I was there I just had to look at the Betta's. I fell head-over-heels in love with a GORGEOUS Rosetail male. I had him in my hand and was thinking of names when I checked his price - $20 :-( too expensive right now. Maybe if he's still there on Friday I'll think about it. So I perused the females and found a purple one with black stripes. I picked up a small tank (came with a divider but she gets the whole thing now) and a plant for her. I used leftover stone from MC and she is now happily swimming around in my bathroom. She looks pretty healthy except for some small nicks in her tail. I'll keep an eye on her but she should heal up pretty quickly. Here's her tank: 
http://s1271.photobucket.com/user/ChipBarGirl19/media/Mobile Uploads/image-12.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1
And here she is: 
http://s1271.photobucket.com/user/ChipBarGirl19/media/Mobile Uploads/image-13.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
I'm thinking about naming her Jewel but I'm not 100% sure yet. I love my little guys! <3


----------



## Netti (Apr 25, 2014)

Oh, I really like your 2nd picture in post #3. So delicate, like an underwater butterfly!


----------



## ChipBarGirl (Apr 17, 2014)

Oh yes! He's actually quite graceful haha


----------

